# Explorer Flats Boats



## LMCBOATS

Hi to all. 

David Christian here with some exciting news on Explorer Boats. As some of you know Explorer Boats was recently sold to Dargel Boats. Now that the sales has been completed they are ready to began production.

They will be producing the TV series from 17-23'. This is still one of the driest and best riding shallow water boats ever built and has about a 9" draft. This is the boat for the angler that wants to fish the shallows but needs to cover rough water getting there.

They are also producing the Attackaflat from 18-23'. The Attackaflat floats in 6", will run in 3" and will get up extremely shallow and is very fast. I have personally been 68.2 MPH GPS in a 20' with a 300 Yamaha.

They are producing the Highside series from 17-21'. This is a great all around boat with about a 14" side and a 10" draft and available in a tunnel and non-tunnel version. This boat is very comfortable in Galveston and equally good far south.

And last but not least we have the Flatsmaster series available in 14' and 25'. The 14' is a scooter style while the 25' is a re-incarnation of the ever popular 18 Shallow Sport. The 25' is big, it is stretched in every direction from the original and is probably the best riding and shallowest fishing flats boat on the market with a draft of 5". This is the perfect shallow water guide boat.

There has been some real improvements, both with the company you deal with and the quality of the product. First, Dargel has been in business since 1937 and is a very stable and accesible company. This is good for you the consumer and us the dealer as it allows us to resolve issues that may arise over time with the boats. Second, they have changed many of the materials and tecniques that are used in the construction process. This has allowed them to now offer a limited lifetime warranty on the boat (unbelievably, it is also transferable to the next owner). Additionally they are now offering molded front and rear decks on many models.

One of the best things is, because of the buying power Dargel has over the previous owners we can sell a rigged and ready boat at a lower price than in the past.

So, for all of you out there wondering about the future of Explorer Boats and for those of you looking for you next boat. I hope this information helps.

Feel free to call me or any of my staff if you have any questions or comments.

David Christian


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I fished out of a 25 Flatsmaster in August. I was impressed.


----------



## jswill

David thanks so much for the info. Look forward to looking into a new model.


----------



## Da Big Baller

I am looking in to purchasing a flats boat next year, and Explorer has been high on my list. Does anyone have any feedback, perferablly someone who has fished an Explorer. I am looking for a 20' or more boat. :idea:


----------



## LMCBOATS

I am the dealer however I also fish the Redfish Cup and have fished the FLW Redfish Tour when it was around. I have personally ran 7 of these boats as my own. Get me a call if you want and I will tell you what I know.


----------



## Gorda Fisher

That 25' Flatsmaster must be BIG- cause i seen a green one with what looked to be a midget driving around the bay...


----------



## LMCBOATS

I am sure that it is Billy Pujosky (sorry about the spelling, Billy) a guide in Matagorda. He has been running one for about 3 or 4 years.


----------



## trashcanslam

I had a 18.5 Flatsmaster with 150TRP and liked it alright, not as much as the Ranger Ghost I had before. It would run shallower, get up shallower, and go a little faster. It's just a copy of the Shallow Sport hull with decent build quality and an affordable price. I called it the poor man's Shallow Sport. I've fished out of McBride's 25' Flatsmaster a few times and that is a heck of a good boat for what he does.


----------



## Duke

Gorda Fisher said:


> That 25' Flatsmaster must be BIG- cause i seen a green one with what looked to be a midget driving around the bay...


He is small..


----------



## artys_only

*Explorer boats*

I own a 21 ft destiny great boat same a the 21tv explorer , dargel is a good company , should make some great boats . My buddy bought an 25 flats master had nothing but problems with it gel coat ,crackin hull I still think he is in court on it said to say he spent $50,000 on a boat an only used about 10 times , I like explorer boats and think the change will be a great thing for them as long as they keep the customer service up ...


----------



## raz1056

Explorer has a very well designed boat, the subpar quality of craftsmanship the past owners had made me shy away. I've owned a TV and a Atack-a-Flat and both were very good boats, but both also shared the same gelcoat problems even though they were a 2000 and 2005 models. I am sure that Dargel will take these boats to the next level and they will become a leading seller. The durability of Dargel boats is second to none. Just my $.02.:ac550:


----------



## Slimshady

Good for new Customers! Never understood why Glenn French had a phone line since he never answered it.


----------



## raz1056

X2


Slimshady said:


> Good for new Customers! Never understood why Glenn French had a phone line since he never answered it.


----------



## webfisher3

I own a 1998 19TV and it would be difficult to swap for any similar boat. The only problem I've had with this rig was minor and believe me, I have taken this girl through the mill. I have not had to deal with Explorer since 2000 but Glen answered the phone then and took great care of my boat concerns at that time. The Dargel deal should only improve the already stable and shallow performance capabilities of this boat.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

I've seen a 21tv with the floor cut out and it was scary.Looked like the stringers were just plywood 3/4 thick...? and that was it for the stringers,nothing else there.Hope it will change now.Good luck.


----------



## LMCBOATS

I have been to where Glenn French was building the Explorers and saw the stringers. The ones I saw were quite a bit thicker than 3/4". So, hopefully the one you saw was the exception. We are not seeing much in the way of stringer issues. It has mainly been gel coat related items.

I will say that for quite a few years Glenn was always available. I think that in the last couple of years (un-benounced to all of us) he was struggling and it began to show up in the product. He is a good guy and I hated to see him have to let it all go.

It is a mute point though. Dargel will be using 100% composite fiberglass stringers in all of the new models.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

LMCBOATS said:


> I have been to where Glenn French was building the Explorers and saw the stringers. The ones I saw were quite a bit thicker than 3/4". So, hopefully the one you saw was the exception. We are not seeing much in the way of stringer issues. It has mainly been gel coat related items.
> 
> I will say that for quite a few years Glenn was always available. I think that in the last couple of years (un-benounced to all of us) he was struggling and it began to show up in the product. He is a good guy and I hated to see him have to let it all go.
> 
> It is a mute point though. Dargel will be using 100% composite fiberglass stringers in all of the new models.


Yea the one i saw is a game warden boat.


----------



## LMCBOATS

*Explorer Boats Pictures*

If anybody has any on the water (running or sitting) pictures of their Explorer boat we really could use them. Dargel is putting together a new brochure and we need some cool photos.

Your boat could make the brochure.

Thanks


----------



## Haute Pursuit

TooTall you just missed out cause he didn't mention "sitting in the yard" pics... :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## milagro

I'll have my new Explorer in about four weeks!!


----------



## Durtjunkee

I ran a 190TV / Yamaha 4-st for 4 years. I loved it. Never had the first problem with it. Sometimes I'd like to have it back!


----------



## Yams

Get Away Adventures Lodge, down in Port Mansfield, runs Explorer boats. Bruce Schuler took me out in his a few weeks ago and i was very impressed. I believe his is a 24 or 25 foot, raised console. Thing ran incredibly smooth and dry. I made many comments throughout the trip how nice that boat was.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White

I have a 2005 23' TVC (Composite) Explorer that I run in Baffin, Upper Laguna and the Landcut. I run a 200 Honda 4 stroke on it and have not had much trouble at all. The boat runs shallow and has a good draft for drifting the flats and makes wade fishing easy. The only real complaint is with the McClain aluminum trailer that it came on. I have had nothing but issues after issue with it.


----------



## FLATSDADDY

Dargel's prices have gotten a bit expensice lately as compared to other dealerships. Not crazy expensive, but I noticed a difference. A bit more expensive but not enough to make the drive to other dealrersips.


----------



## LMCBOATS

As a dealer I have been impressed with the pricing I have received from Dargel on the 2010 models. It is going to allow me to offer the Explorers at a very competitive price compared to what we have been selling them for.

Maybe the dealer you spoke of was trying to hit a home run ??

I do still have a couple 2009's in stock that are marked way down, so compared to those the 2010 are a bit higher.


----------



## rippalipp

*junk!!!!!!!*

I Know this is an old thread, but I ran across it and could not help myself. I bought an 05 Explorer 19tv from L_C marine it was great for about a year then the screws in the floor started popping through(regular drywall screws) and the floor started to lift and rust.Took it to get fixed.Thinking just being unlucky and got a lemmon.I was talked into trading it in on a new
07 25' Explorer Flats Master.:hairout:This is where the fun really began. 
One week in and the front deck split from one side to the other.Took it in to L_C marine and they sent it back to Explorer (3weeks)to be "fixed" they srewed a couple of little wood blocks underneath no coating what so ever,then humped up some kind of filler on top put gelcoat on it and called it good.I ended up taking it somewhere else and paid for it to be fixed out of my own pocket.I was not letting them send it back up there for another 3 weeks.It seems fine for about a year,but then I notice the boat starts flexing more and screws in the floor start popping up in_this_ _boat too!? _unlucky?coincedence? I dont think so.
Well, now I am informed L_C is no longer a dealer of Explorer boats and will not honor the warranty!? Bad business L_C.
So now Im instructed that Explorer has been sold to Dargel boats and have to deal with them.Dealing with Dargel (Cleve)has been great! 
They pulled the floor up and we noticed no fiberglass on top only wood and Gel-Coat!!
Inside only two 1/4" stringers.[in a 25'x8'boat!?] that was supposedly foam filled.It had only three small blockes just thrown in_. _
_Dargel _put three 3/4" stringers in and wow what a differance.
I bought two brandnew boats from L_C The sales went fine,but the customer service and boat techs,Suck!!!!!! I will never buy another boat from L_C marine,or another boat that has Explorer on the side of it...... JUST IN CASE!


----------



## theyallbreak

Yeah I just saw an explorer boat with the floor out of it also, I was shocked to say the least


----------



## Dargel

Thanks for the kind word about Dargel. I just want to clarify that there is a big difference in the old Explorer and the new Explorer by Dargel.

They have the same great hull design but with our proven solid hull construction. Please go take a look for yourself at any of our dealers. We have been building boats for great customers since 1937. We have also integrated some great new features like flush fiberglass hatches and stainless hardware.

For all you Explorer owners out there please come be a part of our Dargel owners tournament and appreciation banquet on June 21-22 in South Padre.

See you on the water!


----------



## Walter

rippalipp said:


> I Know this is an old thread, but I ran across it and could not help myself. I bought an 05 Explorer 19tv from L_C marine it was great for about a year then the screws in the floor started popping through(regular drywall screws) and the floor started to lift and rust.Took it to get fixed.Thinking just being unlucky and got a lemmon.I was talked into trading it in on a new
> 07 25' Explorer Flats Master.:hairout:This is where the fun really began.
> One week in and the front deck split from one side to the other.Took it in to L_C marine and they sent it back to Explorer (3weeks)to be "fixed" they srewed a couple of little wood blocks underneath no coating what so ever,then humped up some kind of filler on top put gelcoat on it and called it good.I ended up taking it somewhere else and paid for it to be fixed out of my own pocket.I was not letting them send it back up there for another 3 weeks.It seems fine for about a year,but then I notice the boat starts flexing more and screws in the floor start popping up in_this_ _boat too!? _unlucky?coincedence? I dont think so.
> Well, now I am informed L_C is no longer a dealer of Explorer boats and will not honor the warranty!? Bad business L_C.
> So now Im instructed that Explorer has been sold to Dargel boats and have to deal with them.Dealing with Dargel (Cleve)has been great!
> They pulled the floor up and we noticed no fiberglass on top only wood and Gel-Coat!!
> Inside only two 1/4" stringers.[in a 25'x8'boat!?] that was supposedly foam filled.It had only three small blockes just thrown in_. _
> _Dargel _put three 3/4" stringers in and wow what a differance.
> I bought two brandnew boats from L_C The sales went fine,but the customer service and boat techs,Suck!!!!!! I will never buy another boat from L_C marine,or another boat that has Explorer on the side of it...... JUST IN CASE!


Ouch!


----------



## Redfishr

Should be a great boat line....I've always liked that style.
I owned one for 7 years.


----------



## Flatfisher

I'm a proud new owner...couldn't be happier with the product. The Dargel deal was a definite factor in my purchase. 23TV.


----------



## C-KRIGAR

I just purchased a used 19ft TV with a Johnson 175hp and absolutely love it.


----------

